# Wi-Fi News > Νέα από ελληνικά sites >  H γαλλική αστυνομία αποδεσμεύεται από τη Microsoft

## CyberSoul

Η γαλλική αστυνομία ανακοίνωσε το πέρασμα 70.000 υπολογιστών, που υπάρχουν στις διάφορες υπηρεσίες της, από το λειτουργικό σύστημα Windows XP σε Ubuntu. Η μετάβαση σε Ubuntu κρίθηκε πιο οικονομική από την αντίστοιχη σε Vista. Σύμφωνα με τους Γάλλους, τρεις ήταν οι πιο σημαντικοί λόγοι, οι οποίοι συντέλεσαν στην απόφαση αυτή :

α) Η απεξάρτηση της υπηρεσίας από μία εταιρεία και συγκεκριμένα τη Microsoft.
β) Η δυνατότητα πλήρους ελέγχου και διαμόρφωσης του λειτουργικού συστήματος.
γ) Η εξοικονόμηση πόρων. Υπολογίζεται ότι θα εξοικονομηθούν έως και 7 εκατομμύρια € το χρόνο σε σχέση με τη μετάβαση σε Vista.

Πηγή: DesktopLinux

----------


## slapper

Στην Ελλάδα όμως είμαστε πάντα μπροστά ,δεν κάνουμε τέτοια σφάλματα 
έχουμε την MS να υποστηρίζει τον δημόσιο τομέα...  ::   ::  

Γάλλοι τι περιμένεις..  ::   ::

----------


## CyberSoul

ναι ναι ελας-microsoft σημμαχια!  ::

----------


## socrates

Να τα βλέπουν οι δικοί μας!  ::

----------


## JB172

Τι να λέμε τώρα....
Για εξοπλισμό 60 million euros από την Siemens να τον πληρώνουμε 250 million euros δεν μας λέει κάτι?
Ζήτω η Ελλάδα της μίζας, των ημετέρων συμφερόντων και της μιζέριας.....

----------


## ice

αντε μπραβο . 

Να γλυτωνουμε σιγα σιγα

----------


## xrg

Το νέο της σήμα:

----------


## LAVRAKAS

Εχετε παρατηρήσει οτι στις ειδήσεις σχεδόν όλων των καναλιών όταν αναφέρουν την εν λόγω εταιρεία στις λεζάντες τους, τη γράφουν "Ζιμενς";
Το θεωρείται τυχαίο το γεγονός;  ::

----------


## JB172

Το κάνουν για να το καταλαβαίνουν και αυτοί που δεν γνωρίζουν αγγλικά.

----------


## LAVRAKAS

Χμμμ!!!  ::   ::

----------


## romias

Πάντως,ο κος Μαικροσοφτ Γκέιτζ,ηρθε στη χώρα μας και ξηγήθηκε τα απαραίτητα <<λαδάκια>>για να λειτουργήσει ο Ελληνικός κρατικός μηχανισμός με γουιντοους.Σα δε ντρέπονται!!!

----------


## CyberSoul

οχι θα κατσει να σκασει!απο την στιγμη που υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που τα περνουν γιατι να μην τα δινουν?και ξαναλεω καλα κανουν!και συ αν ησουν στην θεση του το ιδιο θα εκανες!  ::

----------


## romias

> οχι θα κατσει να σκασει!απο την στιγμη που υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που τα περνουν γιατι να μην τα δινουν?και ξαναλεω καλα κανουν!και συ αν ησουν στην θεση του το ιδιο θα εκανες!


+++  :: 
Δεν θα ηταν ομως καλύτερα το κρατος να πρσλαβει 10 προγραματιστες παραπανο,να στησουν ολο το δημόσιο σε opensource,να φάνε ψωμάκι και μερικοι ανέργοι διπλωματουχοι που παραδίδουν πίτσες;
Ονειρα θερινής νυκτός 
Σεξπιρ

----------


## ice

Εσεις φταιτε που τους ψηφιζετε και κυριως που ασχολουμαστε μαζι τους. Αντε να ασχολυθουμε με το AWMN να βρουμε την υγεια μας . 

Mark my words

Google and Linux will dominate in the near Future (5 years)

Ειναι σαν αυτο που ειπαν για την Παρνηθα ¨"Σε 8 γενεες θα υπαρχουν πολλα ελατα"'' (Και απο μεσα λεγανε ας πω μια μακακια και σιγα μην θυμαται κανεις μετα απο 60 χρονια τι ειπα) . Και τους χειροκροτησαν για αυτο που ειπαν .Ουχαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## CyberSoul

με πιανει αναγουλα με ολα αυτα που βλεπω που γινονται διπλα μου!Παιζουν με την νοημοσυνη μας ολοι τους κανενος εξερουμενου!Εμεις ομως δεν τρελενομαστε γιατι εχουμε τα τσιπακια μας και κανουμε οτι θελουμε!  ::

----------


## johnkalli

> Mark my words
> 
> Google and Linux will dominate in the near Future (5 years)
> 
> Ουχαχαχαχαχαχα


Are you sure ??????????

Δεν το βλεπω για Greece.........

----------


## ice

Greece is not the world  ::   ::

----------


## bedazzled

> Greece is not the world


Μα τι λες τώρα, είμαστε ο ομφαλός του κόσμου, απόγονοι των Αρχαίων ΕΛ-λήνων κλπ κλπ...

----------


## dln.ioanna

Στο ελληνικο δημοσιο με το ζορι χειριζονται τα windows...  ::   ::

----------


## simfun

> Στο ελληνικο δημοσιο με το ζορι χειριζονται τα windows...


Στο ελληνικο δημοσιο με το ζορι χειριζονται τα πάντα...  ::

----------


## paravoid

> Στο ελληνικο δημοσιο με το ζορι χειριζονται τα windows...


Εσύ πιστεύεις ότι θα καταλάβαιναν τη διαφορά ενός συστήματος ή από ένα άλλο;

Ή ότι έχουν πολύ καιρό που ασχολούνται με Windows...;

----------


## The Undertaker

στο δημόσιο δεν βλέπουν όλοι windows.....απλά την εφαρμογή. δεν πα ναι και σε bsd στημένη, ο έλληνας θα μάθει να πηγαίνει " auto pilot "...
και σαν καλός δημόσιος θα πάρει και το επίδομα..  ::

----------


## dln.ioanna

> Εσύ πιστεύεις ότι θα καταλάβαιναν τη διαφορά ενός συστήματος ή από ένα άλλο;
> Ή ότι έχουν πολύ καιρό που ασχολούνται με Windows...;


Σιγουρα θα το καταλαβαιναν...Θα ανοιξουν μια μερα τον υπολογιστη και θα πουν ''ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΠΑΣΙΕΝΤΖΑ ΜΟΥ???? ΠΟΙΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΚΛΕΨΕ ΤΑ ΠΑΙΧΝΙΔΙΑ??  ::  ''




> στο δημόσιο δεν βλέπουν όλοι windows.....απλά την εφαρμογή. δεν πα ναι και σε bsd στημένη, ο έλληνας θα μάθει να πηγαίνει " auto pilot "...και σαν καλός δημόσιος θα πάρει και το επίδομα..


και μετα θα γινει αυτο...  ::

----------

